# Luxury Dash



## The_JediKnight (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi !

Well I'm planing to give my altima 98 dash a luxury touch... somewhere in the web (I don't where but i was a link from a cardomain add) i found that they sell chrome trim rings for the dash instruments.. the price was like 40 bucks and they offered different size of rings for almost every import asian cars and models, bezels and many other dash things... the thing is that i dont remember the link... did you know where can i find this rings or if some other ring of another car could fit in my dash??? 

This is what i'm talking about:

eBay Motors: VW GOLF/JETTA 2 A2 DASH CLUSTER GAUGE TRIM RINGS CHROME (item 180042141072 end time Oct-25-06 18:48:34 PDT)

Thanks!


----------

